# Jason Richardson Rumors could be coming to Boston



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

As I understand you could be getting Jason Richardson for Theo Ratliff and #5 draft pick.

Link:http://www.goldenstateofmind.com/user/Atma Brother ONE



> Warriors GM Chris Mullin showed up at the camp Monday. He's been in Serbia talking with last year's second-round pick, Kosta Perovic, about playing for the Warriors next season.
> 
> The Warriors have a full contingent of people here, with Baron Davis and Mickael Pietrus also showing up to talk to kids at the camp.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what you Boston guys thought about that? It would be crazy to see Jason Richardson and Paul Pierce, but I don't think you should do it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richardson doesn't have a cap-friendly contract and in the '08-'09 season, Pierce, Szczerbiak, Richardson, and Jefferson would combine for the entire salary cap. Replace Ratliff with Szczerbiak, take out the sixteenth selection, and add Gerald Green.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

no thx, i rather see a rashard lewis or shawn marion to boston then a shooting guard..

what i would love to see is a baron davis and paul pierce combination :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

richardson is a good player...but hes not worth a 14 mill expiring and a number 5 pick...if we get richardson and baron davis for ratliff the 5 gerald and delonte lets say i wouldnt be mad at that deal at all...baron, j rich, perce, gomes and al would be deadly in the east


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> Richardson doesn't have a cap-friendly contract and in the '08-'09 season, Pierce, Szczerbiak, Richardson, and Jefferson would combine for the entire salary cap. Replace Ratliff with Szczerbiak, take out the sixteenth selection, and add Gerald Green.



So you don't believe in Gerald Green? While I agree that he has a ways to go, he's only 21.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Waiting for players to develop is costly and I don't think Gerald Green's play has made it necessary to exclude him from trades.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

J Rich is a phenominal player that we see on sportscenter every night an i do believe that we would help us but i dont see the point in givin up theos expirin contract an our 5th pick..no way i rather Yi cuz i think hes the real deal but then again what do i kno


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Waiting for players to develop is costly and I don't think Gerald Green's play has made it necessary to exclude him from trades.


i think gerald green would fit GS a lot more than the celtics...i think he would be a better player on GS than the celtics. id still hate to see GG go tho


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i posted on the warriors board this trade...

Wally, Theo, the number 5, gerald and delonte for Baron and J rich

the warriors get jianlian like they want, gerald, theos cap relief after this season...wallys cap relief after the next season and all the money in the world to resign ellis, biedrins, green etc...i think it works for both teams...thoughts?


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think that it is a bad deal personally as a Golden State fan, think about it...they would be losing they're two best players, they're team captain, also Don Nelson could be retiring? Golden State has just broken they're long drought of being out of the playoffs and asking to get rid of Baron Davis and Jason Richardson for Gerald, Theo, Yi, and Wally...NO!!!


I love Wally world though, I saw him all the time because I live in Minnesota!!!! WALLY WORLD!!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

you can have Wally. His World days look to be over. He's landed back on Earth, with an injured thud.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden State is not trading Baron Davis. He is far too important for that franchise. Once again, Richardson for Szczerbiak, Gerald Green, and the fifth selection makes sense for both teams, I think.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Golden State is not trading Baron Davis. He is far too important for that franchise. Once again, Richardson for Szczerbiak, Gerald Green, and the fifth selection makes sense for both teams, I think.


we had our chance for baron davis tho...damn.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Golden State is not trading Baron Davis. He is far too important for that franchise. Once again, Richardson for Szczerbiak, Gerald Green, and the fifth selection makes sense for both teams, I think.




err...im still reluctant to give up the 5 and green for a sg...id much rather have a pf like gasol or lewis...but getting rid of wally sounds soooooo good


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Premier said:


> Golden State is not trading Baron Davis. He is far too important for that franchise. Once again, Richardson for Szczerbiak, Gerald Green, and the fifth selection makes *no *sense for both teams, I think.


Corrected.

Richardson and Pierce on the same team? Am I the only one that doesn't see that mesh well?

If the W's are making a run for the #5 pick, my guess is they are going after Yi Jianlian - a very Don Nelson-type player. Honestly, a terrible mistake by the W's to think that Yi will be around at #5.

If this is made, I'm figuring it's the C's choosing Yi, then moving him. Still, a move that I don't think is great for either team.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Golden State is not trading Baron Davis. He is far too important for that franchise. Once again, Richardson for Szczerbiak, Gerald Green, and the fifth selection makes sense for both teams, I think.


What?

That makes no sense at all. Why would you trade that much for just Richardson?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rashard Lewis is small forward. He is not a power forward.

The trade is about acquiring talent. Pierce and Richardson are going to hoist nearly forty shots per game between them, but Richardson would be the best second option we have ever had in the past ten years.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Rashard Lewis is small forward. He is not a power forward.
> 
> The trade is about acquiring talent. Pierce and Richardson are going to hoist nearly forty shots per game between them, but Richardson would be the best second option we have ever had in the past ten years.


So that justifies giving up on Gerald...and giving up our pick?


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Giving up Gerald, the 5, and salary would net us an all star in an ideal world. If we added Minny's future first wouldn't that bring us into Garnett territory? (apologies to Munro to absconding with his Hoops Boston post if it was already mentioned there.)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Rashard Lewis is small forward. He is not a power forward.


hes 6'10...if Al is playing center in our lineup then lewis would be the pf



Premier said:


> Richardson would be the best second option we have ever had in the past ten years.


uhh...no


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

LX said:


> What?
> 
> That makes no sense at all. Why would you trade that much for just Richardson?


Well at this point, Wally's injuries and decreasing abilities pretty much just make him a salary person. Gerald Green, well, it depends on how much better you're expecting him to get, and how much good you expect that 5th pick to get. J-Rich has had injury problems of his own though, and if this rumour is at all true then they're just doing it because they're desperate, and GS is doing it to get Ellis into the starting rotation.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> So that justifies giving up on Gerald...and giving up our pick?


At one point we just have to start parting with people. How long do we keep everyone? Do we ever trade any players?



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hes 6'10...*if Al is playing center in our lineup then lewis would be the pf*


If we were looking for the full version of Ryan Gomes, yes. If we're looking for a real PF, Lewis would not be it.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Not sure that Jason Richardson would make sense, his contract is just too much for us to take on so you would have Wally, J-Rich, and Pierce as your max players? I think something like this would make more sense if GS really felt they had to have the # 5 something like:

Ratliff and # 5

for 

Al Harrington
Patrick O'Bryant
#18& #36

It may be a little too much so you might have to take away #36 but basically,not saying it it the total reshaping of the roster but Celtics need to add size and they could put Harrington at SF, and PF when the team goes small you could pencil him in for 17/7, which is more then you would get from whomever we would get at #5 in this draft, his contract is a manageble 3 years 27 mil, instead of the 60 million left on J-Rich's contract, this team needs size so O'Bryant would be your back up center, you could take the best PF available at 18 out of Jason Smith, Splitter, or McRoberts to back up Al, instead of having to use undersized players like Gomes and Scals at the 4, with our own 31 you hope someone falls like maybe a Sean Williams, and with the 36 you just aquired maybe someone like Nichols from Syracuse. That makes a lot more sense to me than giving up the #5 and taking on that huge contract of J-Rich.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok first off I have to back Prem up on this one Golden State is not parting ways with Baron Davis please understand that. There team is on the way up and Baron was their MVP and had a healthy season. He is not on the block. 
Next, JRich became a spare part in Golden State with the emergence of Monta Ellis, there is a reason for that, he's not that great. He can score when given plenty of shots, he can't play a lick of D. He's not a good fit for our team at all and I cannot see him helping us win or co-existing well with Paul. This is not the guy we need. I also see no way that he is worth the #5, Gerald and Theo's expiring contract. Nope no thanx. Next.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richardson doesn't play defense? What?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't they play the same position? And besides no one really looks that good in a trade scenario after you just got ****ed over by one Kevin Garnett. :-/


----------

